# my pup! pls post yours :)



## miss2 (Jul 27, 2009)

hey just thought i would pop a few pics of my crazy puppy coconut - ill add some of the rest of the fam later.
enjoy


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 27, 2009)

our rotti


----------



## miss2 (Jul 27, 2009)

naaaaa griz look at her squidgy face!!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 28, 2009)

My pup, 
my daughter took these pics today.


----------



## Jewly (Jul 28, 2009)

These are my two new puppies...

Benson (11.5 wks) & Molly (9 wks) - she's the little white one.


----------



## coastal-shagg (Jul 28, 2009)

our pup..... jk


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 28, 2009)

Baxter


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 28, 2009)

A couple of my dog Shepherd x Kelpie and the missus dog Brown fluffy x breed thing...


----------



## coz666 (Jul 28, 2009)

georgia. she is a year and a half.
she is getting mated tonight.


----------



## Asharee (Jul 28, 2009)

oh my god! where do you live i want your St bernard!!


----------



## toddy1964 (Jul 28, 2009)

My buddy sumo.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 28, 2009)

so cute when they aren't ripping something to shreds.


----------



## jack1 (Jul 28, 2009)

*wow!!!!*



coastal-shagg said:


> our pup..... jk


 
What the hell is that!!!! must cost you a fortune to feed him....


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jul 28, 2009)

my boy Taj

hes a little bigger now =)


----------



## coz666 (Jul 28, 2009)

Asharee said:


> oh my god! where do you live i want your St bernard!!


 

brisbane, you can order a pup when they are born but wont be released until they are 9 weeks old. fully papered pureblood line from grand champion dad 
pm me for price


----------



## Asharee (Jul 28, 2009)

lol i was kidding x] i would adore one! but sadly, no job or money


----------



## Jessica85 (Jul 28, 2009)

my beautiful girl...


----------



## mex84 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Honey*

My girl Honey.
shes a cross breed of a border collie and something else hahaha.
Shes 15 months old..


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 28, 2009)

here's my little bluey "Jethro"


----------



## Scragly (Jul 28, 2009)

My Kelpie x Cockerspaniel (Pippi)


----------



## Jesss (Jul 28, 2009)

These are my gorgious dogs. Louie is the male (red cattle cross) ans Kiesha the female (Rhodesian Ridgeback cross).


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 28, 2009)

My big girl with silly earrings (very temporary).






Little boy practising for a TV commercial where he had to fetch a shoe.


----------



## Bluetonguejo (Jul 28, 2009)

This is Tina





And this is her son Diesel.. I don't think he got his good looks from his mum


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jul 29, 2009)

These are our two babies Riley and Nala. They're a little bigger now, or mainly filled out their wrinkles more. I need to get new pics on the computer though!


----------



## captive_fairy (Jul 29, 2009)

Bruce Am Staff
Livvy Rhodesian Ridgeback
Missy Staffy x Retriever


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jul 29, 2009)

sweet i want to get a rottie and a st bernard though i need to find the space :SSS


----------



## raged (Jul 29, 2009)

here is our new puppy 









and our big puppy


----------



## fine_jungles (Jul 29, 2009)

raged...now thats a nice dog(s)


----------



## itbites (Jul 29, 2009)

Bluetonguejo said:


> This is Tina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Heh that mum is a looker :lol:


----------



## Hsut77 (Jul 29, 2009)

This is Dexter the Mighty Min Pin


----------



## Leezel73 (Jul 29, 2009)

we just picked up this fella on the weekend (Golden Retriever) his such a good boy. Other is Ridgeback cross Rotti who gave us a good scare last week when we took her to the vet to get some little black dots looked at and they were melanoma which we caught at a good time.

Ridgeback x - Ruby
Golden Retriever - Marmaduke


----------



## adelherper (Jul 29, 2009)

this handsome bloke is bucky


----------



## adelherper (Jul 29, 2009)

he is staffy x dalmation x rolly dog haha


----------



## Leezel73 (Jul 30, 2009)

Adelherper that a mix and a half...cute dog though


----------



## adelherper (Jul 30, 2009)

haha he is def different


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's my tri-colour border pup Peppa!
the day i brought her home


----------



## miss2 (Jul 31, 2009)

awesome pics everyone. keep it up


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 31, 2009)

coz666 said:


> brisbane, you can order a pup when they are born but wont be released until they are 9 weeks old. fully papered pureblood line from grand champion dad
> pm me for price


 OMG I'm in Brizzy and have always wanted a St Bernard, too bad Mum would never ever let me get one =(

My adorable dog Bearus! =]


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 31, 2009)

heres my boy, still a baby, its looking like ill have to find a home for him, landlord is having a sook about having 2 dogs 










and my girl, shes a pedigree amstaff:


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 31, 2009)

Donkey, thats a nice red nose.
my mates 14wo canadian red got stolen a few months ago,
he was an awsom little boy, such a terrorist but somuch fun, 
they are really smart


----------



## Serpentor (Jul 31, 2009)

My new pup. Due here 14th Aug.


----------



## captive_fairy (Jul 31, 2009)

Becs...your boy looks alot like my boy Bruce, Hes alot younger in the pics, unfortunately we had to get rid of him too...but he went to a friend and looks alot like yours now


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 31, 2009)

captive_fairy said:


> Becs...your boy looks alot like my boy Bruce, Hes alot younger in the pics, unfortunately we had to get rid of him too...



Its a crap situation hey 
Im hoping Rydah will go to someone who lives close, hes a top little guy and both he and my girl have blue parents, was hoping for some blue pups down the track!

heres another pic of him, you can see both the blue shine and the hint of brindle in it, its pretty cool actually, hes like a hypercolour dog, it looks like he has specks of gold in the sun :lol:


----------



## captive_fairy (Jul 31, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> Its a crap situation hey
> Im hoping Rydah will go to someone who lives close, hes a top little guy and both he and my girl have blue parents, was hoping for some blue pups down the track!
> 
> heres another pic of him, you can see both the blue shine and the hint of brindle in it, its pretty cool actually, hes like a hypercolour dog, it looks like he has specks of gold in the sun :lol:


 
Yeah,it sucks...we were hopin him and my son would grow up together...I'll have to see if I can get some updated pics of him cause god theyre similiar...Bruce is a year old now and he didnt have any of the Brindle but he has the blue tinge too especially when the sun hits him...He came from blue parents and was the only black in the litter, the rest were blue


----------



## porkosta (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is my English Staffy Mason

Pics are:
1. The day I got him. He was in a soaky mood
2. Mason hiding in the garden
3. Mason in the car after going for a run on the beach
4. Mason lazing in the sun
5. Mason watching over Gilly my Male Pygmy BD while he gets some sun rays


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 31, 2009)

porkosta said:


> Here is my English Staffy Mason
> 
> Pics are:
> 1. The day I got him. He was in a soaky mood
> ...


aww he's just gorgeous
here;s my tan coloured english staffy Buddha.
love him he is so gorgeous! 
loves his bones


----------



## porkosta (Jul 31, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> aww he's just gorgeous
> here;s my tan coloured english staffy Buddha.
> love him he is so gorgeous!
> loves his bones


 
Thanks. Buddha is a cool name for a Staffy, they are like little buddhas' yeah.
Mine gets the nicknames of boofhead, guts, pigglet, bulldozer, vacuum cleaner.... lol


----------



## miss2 (Jul 31, 2009)

porkosta, gotta love the "staffy smile"


----------



## chrisso81 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Boston terrier*

My littleBoston girl, Peppa Pig at 14 weeks: 'There's only room for 1 pig in this house!'


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 31, 2009)

porkosta said:


> Thanks. Buddha is a cool name for a Staffy, they are like little buddhas' yeah.
> Mine gets the nicknames of boofhead, guts, pigglet, bulldozer, vacuum cleaner.... lol


yeh lol ours eats all the scraps and cleans the plates for us 
he looks like such a toughie and people get scared of him but he;s a bit of a woos:lol:


----------



## hallet (Jul 31, 2009)

*Sit - squish - squash*

These are series of pics of my boys 
my american rottweiller and my bullmastiff
its a series of my mastiff's adimiration for his older brother
as he loves to sit on him and still does now and in last pic hes only 13 months old


----------



## hallet (Jul 31, 2009)

chrisso your boston is georgeous


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jul 31, 2009)

My Shadow.....Simply called "Big Dog"


----------



## hallet (Jul 31, 2009)

*recently deceased*

this was my german rottweiller dearly missed 
similar to yours python mum your girl is georgeous 
you have to love big boof headed dogs 
solid, loyal, protective and most of all loving


----------



## Casey (Jul 31, 2009)

My girl, we got her yesterday, we were going to call her Nessie but are thinking we might try and think of another name.







She is Kelpie cross with English springer spaniel


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 1, 2009)

hallet said:


> this was my german rottweiller dearly missed
> similar to yours python mum your girl is georgeous
> you have to love big boof headed dogs
> solid, loyal, protective and most of all loving


Your current rottie looks incredibly patient with the mastiff. Sasha is my 2nd as well. They are very patient dogs. I've found them to be physically tough, but emotionally sensitive with family. Lovely animals.


----------



## porkosta (Aug 1, 2009)

miss2 said:


> porkosta, gotta love the "staffy smile"


 
Yeah I love the Staffy smile.... like the one in this pic. Sorry it is really bad quality but you get the idea.


----------



## DragonOwner (Aug 2, 2009)

Shelley my female golden retriever




Einstein my male golden retriever




Rascal my male chihuahua


----------



## scout (Aug 2, 2009)

my sons pup he has just bought home, as of yet still nameless. She has really impressed me, she is house trained, crate trained, lead trained and will sit on command most times and is starting on food refusal..All in a little over a week.. very cleaver pup..now if we could only find a name for her


----------



## Fiona74 (Aug 2, 2009)

This is our Border Collie x Kelpie - Tippy - so named because she has white on her 'tippytoes'. We've had her for a week and 2 days, she is 7 weeks old now.
She was a freebie from a friend who had 5 pups to get rid of as she was moving. 
We had been specifically looking for a border collie x kelpie and I don't know what made me ask this person if they knew of anyone with any pups for sale but I did and she said oh my god yes me and then when she said what breed they were I just thought well this was meant to be.


----------



## Serpentor (Aug 7, 2009)

One week to go till my little one arrives! So excited!


----------



## ShepQLD (Aug 7, 2009)

My very nearly one year old Australian Shepherd pup Fly and my 13 year old legend Jadus


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 7, 2009)

dino the horse said:


> This is our Border Collie x Kelpie - Tippy - so named because she has white on her 'tippytoes'. We've had her for a week and 2 days, she is 7 weeks old now.
> She was a freebie from a friend who had 5 pups to get rid of as she was moving.
> We had been specifically looking for a border collie x kelpie and I don't know what made me ask this person if they knew of anyone with any pups for sale but I did and she said oh my god yes me and then when she said what breed they were I just thought well this was meant to be.



She's Gorgeous!
good luck with her!
my Collie pup is a rebellious/headstrong little thing but a great pup none the less, love her to death even when she's naughty.
i gotta say though from personal experience male collies tend to be more obedient in their young age hahaha


----------



## zeppelyn80 (Aug 7, 2009)

*baxter*



da_donkey said:


> Baxter


 
I love your dog, he is absolutely beautiful
is he apbt? or am staff


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 7, 2009)

I just snapped a few of Peppa today
hope you like


----------



## zeppelyn80 (Aug 7, 2009)

*my beautiful boys*

These are my puppies, can be a handful but i love em to death


Chevy apbt x ridgeback 11yrs, big sooka


Boof amstaff 17mths, has the loveliest nature


Big Smile Boofy!!


Getting old, but forgets how sore he is when he chasing rabbits


Chev loves to chew & pull things into tiny little pieces


----------



## Dar1stheory (Aug 7, 2009)

This is our 8 week old new Boxer pup, Cassius!


----------



## Emmalicious (Aug 7, 2009)

This is Miishka my border collie shes just over one year old now!


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Aug 8, 2009)

...


----------



## ravan (Aug 8, 2009)

Dar1stheory said:


> This is our 8 week old new Boxer pup, Cassius!



awww i love boxers! he's such a cutie!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 8, 2009)

This is Clover. She will be 10 weeks tommorow. So cute!!


She is a german shepherd X rottie


----------



## Poggle (Aug 9, 2009)

Me and my partner breed border collies and Australian Koolies.. but here is a pic of our most loyal girl when she was a pup.... was always so inquisitive  Her name is Klancy.


----------



## paulaandnorbert (Aug 9, 2009)

*our boys*

Hi. These are our boy . black boy is a staffy x he is 10 years old, Buzz.
Red boy is a mastiff x he is 13 weeks old P.K. Such good boys.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 9, 2009)

Chili


----------



## baphomet (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is my baby boy. He is 16 weeks.


----------

